# Arizona LOWER's Youth hunting tag fee!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I was digging into Arizona's app process yesterday and was plesantly
surprised to find they are dropping youth general hunting permits to $ 5 !

YES, Five dollars for a youth class G linceness required to apply for
bonus points ( $7.50 each ) and big game tags for those up to 20 years old!

Also, 10 year olds are allowed to apply for permits, and hunt big game
in Arizona as-well..:!:..8)...--------A GREAT place to start youngsters.:!:.
( Arizona also accepts Utahs hunters safety cards to fill that reqirment )

Elk and antelope hunting apllications open/begin on Jan. 1 ...

Just a heads up , and good luck.!..


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea. I think they lowered the age so that you can then expect to draw within your projected life expectancy. 

Arizona made some pretty radical moves at simplifying their entire licensing structure this year. They had something like 37 different license options and simplified it, along with dropping the costs and age requirements. It is a good step. Most states in recent years have done what they can as demand has exceeded supply for hunting opportunities, to try to make things as fair as possible. Preference points. Bonus points. Lifetime licenses. Dedicated hunter programs. Waiting periods. Group applications. Smaller units. Bigger units. More LE units. Less general tags. Spike only. Special hunts for Veterans, youth, senior citizens and Amish nuns. Pretty soon, trying to accommodate all of it, we've a created a system incredibly difficult to navigate. Unless you want an archery spike elk tag. Then you are good to go. But give it time. 

Arizona seems to be a state trying to simplify now, instead of complicate. I applaud their efforts.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That is great news! Nice to see the cost reduction. Time to buy more points!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Goofy did you notice that bonus points are now $15. So it actually costs more to apply. But with the 365 day license you should get a every other year pattern after next year. Also the $5 license stops at age 17 now. Kind of a bummer...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I went through the Arizona stuff yesterday, noticed those changes ...

Got my sights set on a 12b/w deer permit for my youngest boy
about 2019------Pretty crazy how far out a guy has to plan hunts.
But that's just how it is, so I do it....


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Im with ya there! My son has 5 points and Im thinking next winter we will go get out hunter ed point. Plan now and hunt later! Its worked so far! Good luck!


----------

